# Multiple Passengers



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.

The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.

Yesterday I pulled up to a stop to find four very large guys. I told them no and was called a ******. I have been called far worse things in my life :wink:, but it could have been avoided if I knew up front.

There should be an additional charge for each passenger over two and the option to decline if the number of passengers exceeds your car's capacity. I have never just blown anyone off, but maybe that's the only option in this case?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes. There should be an additional charge of $10 per pax beyond one.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I used to take extra people and let them cram in my car but NO MORE! Police are ticketing drivers for unsafe driving. The ticket is $275. Seat belts have to be available for each passenger.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> There should be an additional charge for each passenger over two and the option to decline if the number of passengers exceeds your car's capacity. I have never just blown anyone off, but maybe that's the only option in this case?


There's already the option to decline if the number of passengers exceeds your capacity, which, for Uber X, is four. That's what we signed up for, and it's already included in the price. If you want additional charges for groups over two, good luck on getting that . . . Of course, if that were to become the new policy, what would obviously happen is that paxes would indicate that there were only two riders, and then try to get you to agree to take 4 for the price of only two. And the struggle starts all over again: cheap paxes trying to get you to give them things they haven't paid for.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

TheUbernaut said:


> This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.
> 
> The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.
> 
> ...


Listen, I am not trying to be a smart ass, but when you signed up to drive, didn't you take note that Uber X allows up to 4 passengers? I can understand if your talking about 4 big pax that will fill the car, but they also know that they may get a Honda Fit or a 5 pax SUV, so they have to deal with it as well. And you get a ding for cancelling. I would be pissed as a pax at as well. If they want to squeeze in, fine with me. I have my own seat and dont mind. And never more than 4 pax. They can call me all the names they want and I could care less. Not even for a cash tip. One bonehead driver runs into your car and Uber and your own insurance company will laugh you all the way to bankruptcy!

This reminds me of a post a few years back from a driver who was complaining about having to put luggage, golf clubs, etc. in the back of his car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

disp350 said:


> Listen, I am not trying to be a smart ass, but when you signed up to drive, didn't you take note that Uber X allows up to 4 passengers?


This pretty much sums it up. That's what you signed up for. It's all spelled out in the ToS, but who reads them, right?

If you have a problem with four pax, then you need to drive XL. Then again..., if OP drives XL he'd probably ***** about six people needing a ride, so nevermind... 

And how come do I get a deja vu feeling about this... Pretty sure I something similar around here yesterday, too...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.
> 
> The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

disp350 said:


> Listen, I am not trying to be a smart ass, but when you signed up to drive, didn't you take note that Uber X allows up to 4 passengers? I can understand if your talking about 4 big pax that will fill the car, but they also know that they may get a Honda Fit or a 5 pax SUV, so they have to deal with it as well. And you get a ding for cancelling. I would be pissed as a pax at as well. If they want to squeeze in, fine with me. I have my own seat and dont mind. And never more than 4 pax. They can call me all the names they want and I could care less. Not even for a cash tip. One bonehead driver runs into your car and Uber and your own insurance company will laugh you all the way to bankruptcy!
> 
> This reminds me of a post a few years back from a driver who was complaining about having to put luggage, golf clubs, etc. in the back of his car.


I don't take you as a smart ass, I appreciate direct communication. I do however disagree with the blanket four passenger rule. There is a very distinct difference between four huge guys and perhaps Mom, Dad and the kids.

In the end, it's my car and my space. Thank you for your perspective, it helps. :smiles:



Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 306397


Thank you for the information.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

TheUbernaut said:


> I don't take you as a smart ass, I appreciate direct communication. I do however disagree with the blanket four passenger rule. There is a very distinct difference between four huge guys and perhaps Mom, Dad and the kids.
> 
> In the end, it's my car and my space. Thank you for your perspective, it helps. :smiles:


If you disagree with the blanket four passenger rule, then why did you sign a contract with Uber stating that you agree to take up to four passengers, regardless of size?

I'll be the first to say that you can use your allowable cancellations in any legal way that you see fit, but you're really complaining about something that you freely agreed to.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> I don't take you as a smart ass, I appreciate direct communication. I do however disagree with the blanket four passenger rule. There is a very distinct difference between four huge guys and perhaps Mom, Dad and the kids.
> 
> In the end, it's my car and my space. Thank you for your perspective, it helps. :smiles:


Yes, 4 linebacker sized guys shouldn't be expected to fit in a Nissan Sentra or other similar sized car. however this is not the norm and you should be ready to pick up 4 people on every trip. The basic requirements are 4 doors and seats/seatbelts for 4 passengers.

You can't expect Uber to require pax check an I'm fat box! 4 big guys know they wont vot in a sub compact, occasionally you'll have to cancel due to pax ignorance


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> This pretty much sums it up. That's what you signed up for. It's all spelled out in the ToS, but who reads them, right?
> 
> If you have a problem with four pax, then you need to drive XL. Then again..., if OP drives XL he'd probably @@@@@ about six people needing a ride, so nevermind...
> 
> And how come do I get a deja vu feeling about this... Pretty sure I something similar around here yesterday, too...


I have no info on your feeling of deja vu, this is the first I have logged in for several months. The point remains valid, four huge guys in my car is too many. It's unsafe and causes excessive wear and tear on my car. The policy of four riders doesn't take into consideration the variance between the size of the individuals. This is simple logic, not a disservice on my part. I have a 4.89 rating and provide professional service to all of my PAX's.

Sarcasm is unnecessary, and unappreciated. You can tell it like you see it without sinking to that level.



Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, 4 linebacker sized guys shouldn't be expected to fit in a Nissan Sentra or other similar sized car. however this is not the norm and you should be ready to pick up 4 people on every trip. The basic requirements are 4 doors and seats/seatbelts for 4 passengers.
> 
> You can't expect Uber to require pax check an I'm fat box! 4 big guys know they wont vot in a sub compact, occasionally you'll have to cancel due to pax ignorance


Thank you, that is the main point I was attempting to convey.

I do believe however, that there should be an extra charge for over two passengers. Taxi services charge for that, and so should we.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

TheUbernaut said:


> I have no info on your feeling of deja vu, this is the first I have logged in for several months. The point remains valid, four huge guys in my car is too many. It's unsafe and causes excessive wear and tear on my car. The policy of four riders doesn't take into consideration the variance between the size of the individuals. This is simple logic, not a disservice on my part. I have a 4.89 rating and provide professional service to all of my PAX's.
> 
> Sarcasm is unnecessary, and unappreciated. You can tell it like you see it without sinking to that level.
> 
> ...


So if there was an extra charge for more than 2 passengers, then you would be OK with 4 people filling up your vehicle? You have to face facts that Uber will do nothing that will benefit drivers. Heck - we dont even see the exact address of the pickup location when the ride is being offered. While many of your points may be valid, it comes down to reading and knowing the TOS and either following them, expecting to having to deal with less then ideal situations and always hoping for the best, or moving on


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TheUbernaut said:


> Sarcasm is unnecessary, and unappreciated. You can tell it like you see it without sinking to that level.


So, what is your suggestion how Uber should tackle this problem you are having? Just having the pax tell how many of them are there is not going to tell you anything yet.

The four riders could be big/small ladies or dudes the rider app should ask height and weight of each of them? That's pretty much the only way to make sure you don't have to inconvenience the pax or yourself. Yup... Pretty sure that's going to fly well in the era of the efforts of having all people being equal.

Just suck it up and drive. If there are four big dudes and you don't want to take them, then cancel and move on to the next pax/s who might be more of the number and size you are looking for.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

disp350 said:


> So if there was an extra charge for more than 2 passengers, then you would be OK with 4 people filling up your vehicle? You have to face facts that Uber will do nothing that will benefit drivers. Heck - we dont even see the exact address of the pickup location when the ride is being offered. While many of your points may be valid, it comes down to reading and knowing the TOS and either following them, expecting to having to deal with less then ideal situations and always hoping for the best, or moving on


Yes, I do believe there should be an extra charge for over two passengers. I also stand by my assessment that size matters :wink: If the equation of four (or even three) is calculated as mass x density = volume, and the volume exceeds capacity, then it is an unacceptable outcome.

I do appreciate your attitude of moving past less than ideal situations sir. Thank you :smiles:



TomTheAnt said:


> So, what is your suggestion how Uber should tackle this problem you are having? Just having the pax tell how many of them are there is not going to tell you anything yet.
> 
> The four riders could be big/small ladies or dudes the rider app should ask height and weight of each of them? That's pretty much the only way to make sure you don't have to inconvenience the pax or yourself. Yup... Pretty sure that's going to fly well in the era of the efforts of having all people being equal.
> 
> Just suck it up and drive. If there are four big dudes and you don't want to take them, then cancel and move on to the next pax/s who might be more of the number and size you are looking for.


Thank you for your perspective and being direct rather than sarcastic. I agree with what you said regarding the judgement call to cancel and move on. That is what I was looking for, other perspectives so I can make a rational decision.

We can debate the four passenger subject (or not) as a separate topic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> Taxi services charge for that, and so should we.


most do not anymore. I'm all for making more money however possible but this would just be a headache.

We'd have to confirm, we'd run into groups more often lying about having one when its four than having 4 supersized guys trying to squeeze into your compact. People freak now when we say there's 2 pool riders because they have a suitcase.

can you imagine the drunk group ? Just explain to the odd defensive linemen they need XL. 4 riders for me happens less than any 1, 2, or 3. Getting 4 super sized guys has happened to me 2x in 4 years that I can recall. It really isnt that common and just something we have to deal with. Big guys know they are big and lost of the time order accordingly.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm not sure i agree with the excessive wear argument. They would have to be so big as to exceed the weight your car is rated for, which includes passengers and luggage. 

One trip with four big guys isn't going to break your car. Its the cimulative miles and hours of operation and constant stop and go that puts the real stress on the machinery.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> I do believe however, that there should be an extra charge for over two passengers. Taxi services charge for that, and so should we.


I can't tell if the problem is that taking four really big guys is "unsafe" and causes excessive wear and tear, or simply that we should be compensated extra for groups of more than two riders.

I checked the load limit for my car (a Camry): it's 900 lbs. After I subtract for me, that leaves roughly 700. So, yeah, four really big guys is excessive, since together they will almost certainly exceed the specified weight limit for many Uber X vehicles.

But if you're looking to get extra for taking over two riders in general, don't hold your breath waiting for Uber to see this one your way.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

It is a safety issue, example being some small cars have a relatively low passenger MAX weight that could easily be exceeded with large group of baseball or players or morbidly obese.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TheUbernaut said:


> Yes, I do believe there should be an extra charge for over two passengers. I also stand by my assessment that size matters :wink:


Ok, so if you want to be compensated extra for taking three college girls, that's a completely different issue than 4 big guys who challenge the weight limit of the vehicle.

But it's not going to happen. :wink:


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

TheUbernaut said:


> This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.
> 
> The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.
> 
> ...


Your car has a maximum payload, in the neighborhood of 800-1200 lbs for sedans... 1000-1500 lbs for SUVs. There's usually a sticker in the driver doorframe that will tell you.

If you feel that you will be exceeding the weight limit of your car, then refuse the ride or suggest that they split up into two cars. Be prepared for this conversation to not go well.

Or I suppose you can FIDO the ride (f-it, drive off) when you see the group waiting at the curb.

I think requiring that the custome enter the number of passengers is a decent suggestion. Then, allow the drivers to designate a maximum number of passengers that they are willing/able to take.

As far as a surcharge for extra pax... I'd certainly welcome the extra revenue, but it's not likely to happen.

As a side note, Lyft recently stopped accepting new drivers with subcompact cars. I think that this helps solve some of the problem we're discussing.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

i never understood this rule either "beyond family/friends" everyone should pay for a seat. none of this 4 can ride for 1 . You dont see this in airlines. When you go to a restaurant one doesn't pay and 3 eat free. and etc. everyone pays there way.
But of course if they did charge after rider 1 they wouldnt pay me 4 fares. they pay me for one and keep it to themselves...its called uberpool


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

disp350 said:


> Listen, I am not trying to be a smart ass, but when you signed up to drive, didn't you take note that Uber X allows up to 4 passengers? I can understand if your talking about 4 big pax that will fill the car, but they also know that they may get a Honda Fit or a 5 pax SUV, so they have to deal with it as well. And you get a ding for cancelling. I would be pissed as a pax at as well. If they want to squeeze in, fine with me. I have my own seat and dont mind. And never more than 4 pax. They can call me all the names they want and I could care less. Not even for a cash tip. One bonehead driver runs into your car and Uber and your own insurance company will laugh you all the way to bankruptcy!
> 
> This reminds me of a post a few years back from a driver who was complaining about having to put luggage, golf clubs, etc. in the back of his car.


Right on. i dont care how big they are. They won't encroach on me, just each other. Hell, I would even move my seat up an inch or two for the guy behind me. Its just one ride. Most arent like that.



sd1303 said:


> Your car has a maximum payload, in the neighborhood of 800-1200 lbs for sedans... 1000-1500 lbs for SUVs. There's usually a sticker in the driver doorframe that will tell you.
> 
> If you feel that you will be exceeding the weight limit of your car, then refuse the ride or suggest that they split up into two cars. Be prepared for this conversation to not go well.
> 
> ...


FIDO......love it!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> i never understood this rule either "beyond family/friends" everyone should pay for a seat. none of this 4 can ride for 1 . You dont see this in airlines. When you go to a restaurant one doesn't pay and 3 eat free. and etc. everyone pays there way.


Not a bad idea in theory, but how does this work in practice?

If you have the passenger put in their number of riders, they're always going to put one. Then the driver will have to protest that with Rohit every time. If you have the driver put in the number of passengers, of course they're always going to put four, and then the Riders will protest. Either way, you substantially increased the number of tickets that Rohit will have to deal with. And at no clear benefit to Uber. So why would they do it at all?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, 4 linebacker sized guys shouldn't be expected to fit in a Nissan Sentra or other similar sized car. however this is not the norm and you should be ready to pick up 4 people on every trip. The basic requirements are 4 doors and seats/seatbelts for 4 passengers.
> 
> You can't expect Uber to require pax check an I'm fat box! 4 big guys know they wont vot in a sub compact, occasionally you'll have to cancel due to pax ignorance


Had this happen just yesterday. Four big guys at my pickup. They told me they cancelled the last ride when the driver showed up in a compact. I drive a Taurus and were happy as hell when they saw me pull up.

Even in my car they were crowded.

Got a nice tip on a $14 ride.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Not a bad idea in theory, but how does this work in practice?
> 
> If you have the passenger put in their number of riders, they're always going to put one. Then the driver will have to protest that with Rohit every time. If you have the driver put in the number of passengers, of course they're always going to put four, and then the Riders will protest. Either way, you substantially increased the number of tickets that Rohit will have to deal with. And at no clear benefit to Uber. So why would they do it at all?


just like with changing addresses, the customer has to to change it to show an intellectual change on there end that they confirm its true.
so you pull up for Molly and you see she is marked for one, But her husband and two children are there too. You ask them to change seats to Four. if they Dont you drive off and cancel.
If this was uber law and every driver knows this "who wants to knowingly take a loss of 2+ seat fares" everyone would cancel. eventually by cancel 3 i think molly would get the picture and start putting in Four. and if cabs did the same thing "i would hope they do" then molly gets mad at uber and says i dont ever want to ride with them again..but now her option is cab 3x higher multiplied by 4? "molly - ____!!! dam i guess i have no choice..its uber!!!!" and with everyone doing that, we would all be more profitable drivers. even at a min. fare would be 4$ "for me in vegas that is " x4 = 16$ for a minimum trip for party of four. But of course its not this way.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TheUbernaut said:


> Sarcasm is unnecessary, and unappreciated.


Yeah you really are new to UPNet aren't you?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I dont understand why guys complain about this...you are paid for the ride, not the capacity (unless XL). Why is this concept so mind blowing....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone should start a company where people can order rides and pay a set fare, determined up front, and they can have up to 4 passengers in the vehicle. It would be new ... different ... they could call it: Uber X.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> i never understood this rule either "beyond family/friends" everyone should pay for a seat. none of this 4 can ride for 1 . You dont see this in airlines. When you go to a restaurant one doesn't pay and 3 eat free. and etc. everyone pays there way.
> But of course if they did charge after rider 1 they wouldnt pay me 4 fares. they pay me for one and keep it to themselves...its called uberpool


There are some things in life that are priced per person, and some that are unit priced. When you rent a car, every passenger doesn't pay the rental fee. Just one person. When you take a taxi, same thing. Uber X is for up to 4 people. What you're describing is called a bus.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TheUbernaut said:


> This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.
> 
> The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.
> 
> ...


An UberX allows up to 4 passengers? Whats your complaint again?

You sound like a pool rider who gets upset when the driver picks up additional riders. Did you not know what you signed up for?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

To be eligible for UberX, a vehicle needs to have at least 5 seatbelts (for a driver and 4 passengers). If the passengers aren't so comfortable because the car is small, then that possibility is part of paying for a budget service, which they can avoid by paying more for XL, SUV etc, if they like. When people buy an economy airline ticket, they understand they may be sat for 5 hours with little legroom, near a crying baby, next to someone who wakes them up every time they need the bathroom. They understand that if they want to fork out more, they can get a more comfortable journey, depending on how much more they're willing to pay.

While rideshare companies can charge more for different vehicle classes. Charging more for number of passengers or volume in the same vehicle isn't a feasible way to run such a business. What if it's two thin people who weigh the same as one fat one, would they get a discount? What if a person is carrying bowling balls? Would a pregnant women have to pay more? Again, I don't think differentiating pricing within the same vehicle class is feasible. Obviously if there are more than 4 pax, then an UberX driver can (and probably should) refuse to take more than 4.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

It's very similar to how obese people need to buy two seats on airliners. IF you're that big, use some common sense and don't allow this, unless you want to die in a horrific wreck or crack welds in your frame.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> There's already the option to decline if the number of passengers exceeds your capacity, which, for Uber X, is four. That's what we signed up for, and it's already included in the price. If you want additional charges for groups over two, good luck on getting that . . . Of course, if that were to become the new policy, what would obviously happen is that paxes would indicate that there were only two riders, and then try to get you to agree to take 4 for the price of only two. And the struggle starts all over again: cheap paxes trying to get you to give them things they haven't paid for.


If you cancel bc of the too many passengers option...

Do you get the cancellation fee, instantly?

Plus miles to pickup spot?

Without having timer go to 5 minutes?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> If you cancel bc of the too many passengers option...
> 
> Do you get the cancellation fee, instantly?
> 
> ...


No you wont get a fee. You have to wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show in order to receive the cancel fee.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> No you wont get a fee. You have to wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show in order to receive the cancel fee.


So if you get all the way there and the pax has violated the rules you get nothing?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> So if you get all the way there and the pax has violated the rules you get nothing?


Correct: you have to wait around (you can pull ahead a little, but you have to linger nearby), and wait out the timer. Essentially, Uber puts drivers in the position where they must lie in order to get paid, although it's the pax who has tried to violate official Uber policy. Nice system they've got there: force the person who didn't do anything wrong to lie, or get screwed.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

To be clear. If you wait the 5 min. Then chose too many passengers as cancel theres no fee?


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

If you tell the pax it's too many people, say they can either get a second car or cancel you to get a bigger car to go together, then the pax cancels, wouldn't the driver get a cancel fee? Or could you say you'll wait a few minutes for them to decide , so when the 5 minutes is up, you cancel and say the pax refused to take the ride but didn't cancel it?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> To be clear. If you wait the 5 min. Then chose too many passengers as cancel theres no fee?


I don't know the answer to this for certain, but I do know that if you wait out the five minutes and choose "unaccompanied minor" you will get paid because I've been paid for that.

I have seen other posts here which say that, after five minutes, it doesn't matter which one you choose, you will still get paid, but I haven't tested that theory personally. Of course, it's safe if you choose "Rider Not Here". I guess the rider can try to dispute it later, but I can't imagine that it would work. Let's face it -- if they gave riders refunds whenever they disputed whether they were no-shows, _everyone would dispute it_. I don't think Uber is going to go down that road.



forrest m said:


> If you tell the pax it's too many people, say they can either get a second car or cancel you to get a bigger car to go together, then the pax cancels, wouldn't the driver get a cancel fee? Or could you say you'll wait a few minutes for them to decide , so when the 5 minutes is up, you cancel and say the pax refused to take the ride but didn't cancel it?


Of course, if you can get them to cancel you'll get paid, but they know that they're going to get charged if they cancel, so this is inviting an argument -- which is avoided if you linger, wait out the five minutes, and then cancel.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

OP, what vehicle do you drive?

The claim of extra wear and tear is nonsense. No way you get 4 large adults very often.

Less comfortable ride? Sure, but how long is the trip on the infrequent occasion this happens?

I've had 4 full size adults in my 13 Civic a few times in 2 years. Move my seat forward a bit, and we all survive a 10-15 minute drive.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

68350 said:


> The claim of extra wear and tear is nonsense. No way you get 4 large adults very often.


That depends to a large extent on what hours you work and where you work them. When I have worked hours where I'm running groups out to and back from bars and parties, groups of three and four people is the norm, not the exception.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't know the answer to this for certain, but I do know that if you wait out the five minutes and choose "unaccompanied minor" you will get paid because I've been paid for that.
> 
> I have seen other posts here which say that, after five minutes, it doesn't matter which one you choose, you will still get paid, but I haven't tested that theory personally. Of course, it's safe if you choose "Rider Not Here". I guess the rider can try to dispute it later, but I can't imagine that it would work. Let's face it -- if they gave riders refunds whenever they disputed whether they were no-shows, _everyone would dispute it_. I don't think Uber is going to go down that road.
> 
> ...


 cancelling a ride is a matter of you communicating with the algorithm. If you wait the five minutes, the algorithm defaults to it being a legitimate, for cause cancellation, regardless of the reason you give, other than do not charge passenger or passenger requested cancellation. it's not someone trying to make your job difficult. It is a computer. It's not AI that will learn your preferences and patterns and adjust itself specifically to you. It's not personal. It's not an attack on the drivers. It's simply a default setting. the reason that you give for canceling is what you can refer to to protect your funds if the Pax calls and complains that the cancellation fee should not have applied, or if your cancellation rate goes too high and an actual human being has to determine which of your cancellations were valid and which were not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheUbernaut said:


> This is a gripe as well as a request for advice.
> 
> The app should indicate multiple passengers so you can have the option to decline. When you show up to the stop and there are four (or more) people waiting to cram in to your car it puts you in a position to either allow them in and suffer cramped driving conditions, wear and tear on your car and an unpleasant trip, or the also unpleasant task of telling them to call someone else.
> 
> ...


Dont want wear & tear ?

Dont do Rideshare.

Cramped ?
Get a bigger car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Friday night I picked up a group of 4 large adults at a west side hotel and took them to a newish music venue on the east side of downtown for a concert. Before they got in the car they laughed at it (a compact hatchback) and said "we'll try to make this work". I could have canceled then and there for attitude.

They made comments about being squished the whole time. I don't think they buckled their seat belts, at least not in the back, because it was too hard to reach in between their butts. They made comments about potholes and train tracks. "I think your suspension just bottomed out" was one of them.

I still gave them 4* because I liked the $14 payout on the trip. They really deserved 3* or 2* because of their comments. I found out later they tipped me $1 in the app, which was possibly an insult since they likely paid about $20 for the trip.

My advice to the OP is to go through with the trip unless it's really not going to work, then rate accordingly. Groups of 4 large people will see ratings drop and wonder why it's getting harder and harder o get picked up. Maybe eventually they'll realize there's an XL option.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Declineathon said:


> If you cancel bc of the too many passengers option...
> 
> Do you get the cancellation fee, instantly?
> 
> ...


You have to wait 5 minutes. The account holder has 5 minutes to figure out a way to get ready and in get in the car with an appropriate number of pax, otherwise it's a "pax not here" situation.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

My car cant take more than 1130 lbs total. 4 large men = 800 + me = 965 + fuel = maxed out.

There is no reason to drive on a long distance trip maxed out. It destroys your cars suspension. Trust me.

Just say you had an emergency and cancel, go take 5 and sign off to not get re-ping.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

CDP said:


> My car cant take more than 1130 lbs total. 4 large men = 800 + me = 965 + fuel = maxed out.
> 
> There is no reason to drive on a long distance trip maxed out. It destroys your cars suspension. Trust me.
> 
> Just say you had an emergency and cancel, go take 5 and sign off to not get re-ping.


In automobiles, the maximum payload weight typically assumes you have a full tank of gas and all required fluids.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

CDP said:


> There is no reason to drive on a long distance trip maxed out. It destroys your cars suspension. Trust me.


Define long distance? I've done 30 to 40 min trips fully loaded, but very few. I would never take a car full of 4 idiots that are too cheap to pay for XL, on a trip that lasted "hours". Just say no.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Sometimes I get 1 passenger that is too big for the van. (I take 'em anyway.)


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That depends to a large extent on what hours you work and where you work them. When I have worked hours where I'm running groups out to and back from bars and parties, groups of three and four people is the norm, not the exception.


Ill take five.but not 6


----------

